# P45/ICH10R Support (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello,

I am making the switch to a 64 bit CPU. The motherboard I am looking at has the following chipset...

Northbridge:  	Intel P45

Southbridge:  	Intel ICH10R

...Does this work with Gentoo? Where in vanilla-sources menuconfig do I find support for this?

ThanksLast edited by JC99 on Sat Nov 21, 2009 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

EvilEye,

That is ok with Gentoo.

You neet to set lots of kernel options for the hardware.

Try one of Pappys Seeds to get you started.

----------

## JC99

Thanks for that. Good to know that chipset is supported. I already have a .config that has everything setup the way I like it. I just need to add support for that chipset. I guess I will just go through the menuconfig and look for the appropriate drivers.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

EvilEye,

To get you booted you need these settings.

After that, everything can be modular.

----------

## JC99

Excellent, thank you for that link  :Very Happy: 

----------

